# Falsch verschickte Carbon Slide 27,5



## nuetz (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Slide Carbon 9.0 in Schwarz-Gelb bestellt. Heute habe ich ein Schreiben von Bike-Discount bekommen, dass mir das Rad in einer falschen Farbe geschickt wurde. 

Nun habe ich das Bike ja noch gar nicht und auch in der Sendungsverfolgung tut sich momentan noch nichts. Also haben scheinbar andere, die das Bike schon bekommen haben, den Fehler entdeckt. 

Wer ist betroffen? Wie habt ihr reagiert? Man soll ja die Annahme verweigern.


----------



## enno112 (2. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal hier in Thread Post Nr. 3076 User bajcca:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-124

Er hat eins in Schwarz-Gelb bekommen und sofort zurück gegeben.
Könnte passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuetz (2. Oktober 2014)

Da hätte ich ja mit bajcca tauschen können ...


----------



## enno112 (2. Oktober 2014)

Tja, wenn er seins behalten hätte und du deins schon hättest und er somit seinen Urlaub hätte antreten können.
Aber, hätte, wenn und aber......leider
Tut mir leid für Euch beide, kann aber sicherlich mal passieren bei soviel versendeten Bike´s!


----------



## bajcca (5. Oktober 2014)

Es gab nach meinem Anruf bei Bike-Discount eine Recherche, warum ich überhaupt eine Falschlieferung bekommen habe. Dabei ist scheinbar ein Fehler in dem Bestellsystem aufgetreten und falsche Farben verschickt worden. Meins soll jetzt bis Ende der Woche bei mir eintreffen, mal sehen, ob das klappt. Nach einem genialen langem Bikewochenende am Ochsenkopf bin ich gerade entspannt, was die die Liefersituation betrifft, länger sollte es aber nicht mehr dauern.
Achja, der User Bajcca ist übrigens eine Userin


----------



## nuetz (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich  bekomme jetzt erst noch das falsche Bike geliefert. Das ließ sich nun nicht mehr im System beim Bike-Discount aufhalten. Danach geht das zurück und anschließend bekomme ich dann hoffentlich das richtige Bike geliefert.
Für mich ist das schon sehr ärgerlich, da ich mein Bike gerade verkauft habe und nun die schönen Herbsttage sinnlos verstreichen


----------



## bajcca (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich wundere mich etwas, welches falsche Bike Du bekommst sollst.
 Die Auskunft, die ich bekommen habe war, dass meine Farbe überhaupt nicht vorrätig ist und auch bisher nicht war und nun erst vom Megastore zu BikeDiscount und dann zu mir geliefert wird.
Deinen Ärger kann ich gut verstehen, mein Glück war, dass ich noch ein anderes Bike habe. Ich hätte das Slide nur sehr gerne gleich ausprobiert. 
Schwarz/gelb ist definitiv auf Lager, das sollte jetzt schon schnell gehen bei Dir, so dass Du nächstes WE fahren kannst.
Ich habe übrigens darauf bestanden, dass das richtige Bike sofort losgeschickt wird und nicht erst die Retoure vom Falschen abgewartet wird.


----------



## enno112 (5. Oktober 2014)

Oh Miss bajcca...sorry, war nicht meine Absicht

User/Userin nuetz: nicht ärgern. 
Es kommen bestimmt noch schöne Tage dazu (will ich doch hoffen)


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich schließe mich an, habe das Slide 9.0 in Petrol/ Orange bestellt, morgen früh kommt via DHL ein falsch verschicktes Slide in schwarz/ Orange :-( 

Habe eine Email von Radon bekommen, das ich die Annahme verweigern soll - sobald das "falsche" Bike zurück ist geht das "Richtige" wohl an mich raus.... 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange der Tausch dauert, echt blöd gelaufen für mich da mein altes Bike schon verkauft ist.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (8. Oktober 2014)

@bajcca & @nuetz 

Hat sich bei Euch schon etwas getan? Habt ihr das richtige Bike mittlerweile erhalten?


----------



## nuetz (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe eine neue Sendungsnummer erhalten. Das Bike soll unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (8. Oktober 2014)

Habe mit DHL einen Termin am Freitag vereinbart, bin gespannt, was dieses Mal geliefert wird.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (8. Oktober 2014)

OK 

Ich warte noch auf die neue Sendungsnummer bzw. einen neuen Versandtermin


----------



## nuetz (9. Oktober 2014)

Soooo, jetzt habe ich überraschenderweise heute mein Bike bekommen. Diesmal hat DHL gar nicht mehr angerufen, sondern ohne Vorankündigung direkt ausgeliefert. Glücklicherweise hat meine Nachbarin das Bike angenommen.
Das Slide Carbon 9.0 hat auch tatsächlich die von mir gewünschte Farbe, nämlich Schwarz-Gelb, leider passt der Sattel nicht dazu. Der ist nämlich Schwarz-Weiß. Einen Kommentar, über die gewissenhafte Arbeitsweise beim Bike-Discount, erspare ich euch jetzt lieber.
Darüber hinaus habe ich eine Rechnung erhalten, über ein Slide Carbon 9.0 in petrol/orange, mit der dazu passenden Artikelnummer. Ich benötige aber eine Rechnung welche mein Bike beinhaltet und nicht das von bajcca oder XColi.

Das Radon bin ich heute gleich noch mal gefahren und kann ohne zu übertreiben sagen: Das ist das geilste Bike der Welt! Freut euch, was euch in den nächsten Tagen geliefert wird. Hoffentlich auch mit dem richtigen Sattel.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (9. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch @nuetz
Freut mich zu hören 

Bei mir hat sich heute auch etwas getan, reger Emailverkehr, das falsche Slide ist bei Radon eingegangen, das richtige (petrolfarbene) Slide ist heute an mich rausgegangen  

Auf dem Lieferschein steht aber wieder das schwarz/ gelbe (falsche) Slide - verrückt.

Naja Hauptsache das Bike macht mir genau so viel Spaß wie Dir - dann wird alles gut


----------



## bajcca (10. Oktober 2014)

bajcca schrieb:


> Habe mit DHL einen Termin am Freitag vereinbart, bin gespannt, was dieses Mal geliefert wird.


Wurde heute spät nachmittags geliefert, petrol/orange, Wahnsinnsfarbe. Auf der Homepage kommt das Petrol ja sehr blau rüber, ich hatte ein wenig Sorge, dass es in Richtung hellblau geht. Es ist ein sehr intensives petrol, das leicht ins grünliche geht und sehr intensiv leuchtet. Ich habe ein paar Fotos gemacht, da wirkt die Farbe wie auf der Homepage blau.
Setup habe ich noch nicht durchgeführt und auch nur eine kurze Asphaltrollerrunde ums Haus gemacht, von daher kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Der Sattel ist auch bei mir in schwarz/weiß montiert, habe aber sowieso meinen eigenen montiert. Der Vorbau ist bei meinem 18 Zoll 50mm, da muss ich mal sehen, wie der mir gefällt.
Fazit: der erste Eindruck ist Bombe!


----------



## nuetz (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Bike Montage eher etwas zufällig ausfällt. Ich habe nämlich bei meinem 18" Bike einen 65mm Vorbau. Zuerst wollte ich diesen tauschen, aber ich bin nun nicht mehr sicher, ob mir die Länge nicht doch eher zusagt.
Nach einem Anruf beim Bike Discount ist noch nicht klar, ob denn ein farblich passender Sattel zu meinem Bike überhaupt aufzutreiben ist.
Könntest Du @bajcca mal nachsehen, ob bei Deiner Hinterradbremse, der Hydraulikschlauch an einer oder zwei Stellen am Hinterbau (fast senkrecht übereinander) mit Kabelbinder befestigt ist? Bei mir ist die Leitung nur an der Kettenstrebe unten befestigt und ich habe den Verdacht, dass es sich um einen Fehler handeln könnte. Die Bremsleitung steht dadurch etwas ab und ragt fast in die Speichen des Hinterrades hinein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (10. Oktober 2014)

nuetz schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Bike Montage eher etwas zufällig ausfällt. Ich habe nämlich bei meinem 18" Bike einen 65mm Vorbau. Zuerst wollte ich diesen tauschen, aber ich bin nun nicht mehr sicher, ob mir die Länge nicht doch eher zusagt.


65mm, wie willst du denn damit endurieren?
zwei kabelbinder gibt's nur bei dh-bikes, einen bei enduro und xc bikes haben spezielle leichtbau-kabelbinder.
ich würde eher noch mal prüfen, ob du nicht fälschlicherweise so einen montiert hast. ohne den enduro-kabelbinder würde ich mich nicht auf die trails wagen.


----------



## nuetz (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke Wayne, von Dir war nichts anderes zu erwarten.


----------



## bajcca (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich schau morgen wegen der Befestigung nach, glaube aber, dass der Schlauch auch nur an der Kettenstrebe befestigt ist.
Den Sattel möchte ich auch gerne tauschen, ein einfarbig schwarzer Flite wäre völlig o.k.


----------



## bajcca (11. Oktober 2014)

@nuetz 
also Schlauch wie von Dir geschrieben an der unteren Kettenstrebe befestigt, aber kein Problem mit dem Abstand zur Speiche.


----------



## nuetz (11. Oktober 2014)

Danke


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich kriege langsam echt die Krise  

Das Bike liegt seit Freitag in Koblenz bei DHL und es tut sich NICHTS! Heute will Bike-Discount da mal anrufen und nachfragen, woran es scheitert...Anscheinend wurden meine Kontaktdaten nicht weitervermittelt.

Au Weia, was 'ne schwere Geburt...


----------



## bajcca (15. Oktober 2014)

@XColi 
Ich habe selbst bei DHL Freight in Koblenz angerufen und nach einem Termin gefragt, nachdem mein Rad sich nicht weiterbewegt hat.
Da mein Freund ja schon zwei Wochen vorher sein Slide bekommen hat und ich einmal die Falschlieferung kannte ich schon den Ablauf. Suche einfach die Telefonnummer von Dhl Freight und lasse Dich zwecks Lieferterminvereinbarung verbinden. Sollte klappen.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (15. Oktober 2014)

@bajcca

Vielen Dank! Anscheinend muss man(n) hier selbst aktiv werden 

Kurzer Anruf bei DHL Freight in Koblenz und man höre und staune - morgen früh wird das Slide angeliefert


----------



## bajcca (15. Oktober 2014)

Freut mich, dass es geklappt hat, ich bin gespannt, was Du zur Farbe sagst, die ist echt der Wahnsinn, kommt einfach nicht rüber auf den Fotos.


----------



## Schiltrac (15. Oktober 2014)

hat wer schon ein X01-Slide erhalten?

bei meinem Slide in XL wird es wohl Mitte November 
.... Am ersten Tag bestellt als die Seite online war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab meins gekriegt, in M


----------



## tommy_86 (16. Oktober 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins gekriegt, in M


Fotos bitte


----------



## ghostmuc (16. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem was ich hier lese und wenn ich da an meine Probleme denke ein simples kleines Ersatzteil zu verschicken, weiß ich nicht ob mein nächstes Bike nochmal ein Radon wird. Bin zwar damit super zufrieden, aber mit deren "Versand" scheint wohl einiges nicht zu klappen


----------



## enno112 (16. Oktober 2014)

Nur weil beim Bike-Versandt 1x was schief gegangen ist (Softwarefehler oder Fehlbedienung, egal) alles gleich in Frage zu stellen halte ich doch wirklich für sehr übertrieben...!


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (16. Oktober 2014)

Das Slide ist da 

Tolles Bike, macht einen guten Eindruck, super Farbe!!!!

Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt 

Schade: die Pike ist verkratzt und der Sattel hat die falsche Farbe


----------



## nuetz (16. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch! Die Farbe sieht tatsächlich anders aus, als auf den Produktfotos.
Den Sattel in Schwarz-Weiß bekommen scheinbar gerade alle, die das Bike bestellen.


----------



## Schiltrac (16. Oktober 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins gekriegt, in M



Nice! 
Bilder wären wirklich toll 

Ist schon recht kake, wenn man sein Rad einfach mal so über 7 Wochen später erhält als geplant...
hätte ich mir lieber ein 2014er SE geholt...


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2014)

@XColi 

das schaut ja aus wie meines

Zum Sattel habe ich eine Anfrage gestellt, da ich ihn gern getauscht hätte.
Die Antwort:

leider wurde anfangs im Webshop ein falsches Produktbild abgebildet., was vor der eigentlichen Produktion aufgenommen worden ist. Leider gibt es immer mal kleine Abänderungen, wenn die Produkiton tatsächlich anläuft.  Hier ist der Sattel betroffen, der nur in dieser Ausführung bei den Räden so erhältlich ist, wie Sie diesen bekommen haben. Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen.

Passt so nicht für mich, sollte in meinen Augen nachgebessert werden, da auf der Homepage auf der Ausstattungsliste was anderes steht.

SattelPetrol: Radon Pro lite / Black: Selle Italia Flite MG
Unser schwarz/Weiß Sattel ist ein Flite, qualitative wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl, optisch naja.


----------



## nuetz (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es beim Onlinehandel darauf ankommt, dass man sich auf die Produktbeschreibung und den Abbildungen verlassen können muss. Andernfalls ist das ein Witz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Do it in the Dirt (17. Oktober 2014)

@bajcca
@nuetz

Der Sattel passt einfach nicht zum Rad, Punkt, Reklamation ist raus. Gerade beim Online-Versender muss man sich doch darauf verlassen können, das geliefert zu bekommen was man bestellt hat 

Wie war bei Euch sonst der Zustand des Bikes? Kratzer? Lackabplatzer? Bei mir war - wie schon geschrieben - die Pike im oberen Bereich unschön abgeschürft und leider hat auch der Rahmen im Bereich der Buchsen/ Gelenke kleine Lackfehler


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2014)

Da habe ich Glück, der Lack ist einwandfrei, keinerlei Kratzer oder Abriebspuren. Das einzige ist eben der Sattel, der so gar nicht zum Rad passt.


----------



## boarderking (17. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## boarderking (17. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## boarderking (17. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm... immerhin taucht das weiss vom Sattel auch in den Griffen und auf den Felgen wieder auf.
Außerdem ist der Sattel wohl eher ein Teil des Rades, welcher gerne mal ausgetauscht wird.
Ein Sattel muss m.E. nicht "zum Rad passen" sondern zum Hintern 
Aber vieleicht lässt sich ja ein Gutschein rausschinden 

Viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2014)

@boarderking 
Das stimmt schon, ich habe auch meinen Specialized Sattel montiert, möchte aber auch nicht, falls ich das Rad irgendwann wieder verkaufe, keine Diskussionen darüber führen, dass der Sattel nicht passt. Irgendwie möchte ich mich schon auf das geschriebene Wort verlassen können, auf was denn sonst?
Abgesehen davon fahren doch einige den gelieferten Sattel und das würde für die visuellen Typen eben eine zusätzliche Ausgabe bedeuten. 
Mal sehen, ob es für dieses zugegebenermaßen geringe Problem, eine zufriedenstellende Lösung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2014)

Zufriedenstellende Lösung ist erfolgt


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (17. Oktober 2014)

Jep - dem kann ich zustimmen!  

Also ab sofort:

Viel Spaß und FROHES BIKEN mit unseren Slides


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2014)

hier stand Unfug...


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2014)

@filiale 
Du liegst mit Deiner Mutmaßung völlig daneben, vielleicht erst einmal nachfragen, bevor Du urteilst.
Lösung bedeutet, dass ein schwarzer Sattel geliefert wird zum Austausch und damit passt alles, oder etwa nicht. 

Und ja, Du hast recht, es ist eine seltsame Welt in der wir leben.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (17. Oktober 2014)

Oh Mann - es gibt schon fertige Leute 

Danke @bajcca für die Aufklärung


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (17. Oktober 2014)

XColi schrieb:


> @bajcca
> @nuetz
> 
> ....
> ...



Also meine pike ist auch oben etwas abgewetzt aus der Schachtel rausgekommen, da wurde scheinbar etwas schlampig gelagert oder so.
Wobei ich sonst sehr zufrieden bin, ist zwar “nur“ 99,9 % perfekt, aber ist schon der Hammer was ich da ausgepackt habe, sehr wuchtig, sehr edel , ja und mein Sattel erst , der oberhammer, der paßt so was von geil zum radl, da ziehst einem doch glatt die Schuhe aus, des kommt auf den Fotos überhaupt nicht rüber ...
Jetzt muß nur noch fahren wie's ausschaut ... das dauert nur noch leider etwas bei mir ....


----------



## boarderking (17. Oktober 2014)

http://shop.mainpost.de/index.php/sattelbezug-orange.html


----------



## boarderking (17. Oktober 2014)

Zufriedenstellende Lösung.....


----------



## nuetz (21. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr es schon bemerkt? Jetzt ist beim Schwarz-Gelben Carbon Slide der Sattel auf den Produktfotos ausgetauscht worden. Nun ist dieser Schwarz-Weiß. Das finde ich jetzt irgendwie lustig. Bei euch haben sie den Sattel ausgetauscht und bei mir das Foto...


----------

